
SolidRun ClearFog: A 16-Core ARM ITX Workstation Board Aiming for $500~750 USD - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=SolidRun-ClearFog-ITX
======
dragontamer
> multiple 10 GbE SFP+ connections

That's normally quite expensive. That would absolutely be the killer feature
of the board. Color me at least mildly interested.

[https://www.solid-run.com/nxp-lx2160a-family/clearfog-
itx/](https://www.solid-run.com/nxp-lx2160a-family/clearfog-itx/)

> This carrier board features an array of 4 x 10GbE SFP+ connections (2 x 2)
> and 1GbE RJ45 interface. Other features include 3 x USB 3.0 and 4 x USB 2.0
> port, 2 x mPCIe, 4 x SATA, up to 64GB DDR4 memory, eMMC, optional M.2,
> microSD, and GPIO header

I doubt that you can actually use all of those at the same time. I do wonder
how many PCIe lanes they've dedicated to all of this I/O. Those are the kinds
of details that would make-or-break a product like this.

